# 2013 Cruze LTZ/RS Splash Guard Install



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

I am going to put installing rally armor spalsh guards on my wifes 2013 LTZ/RS this week/weekend and am wondering if anyone would like a write-up on the process.


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Do you have a link where you got them? Thanks


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

These are the ones that I will be installing: Rally Armor Universal fitment (no mounting points or hardware) Black/Black : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

jcihos said:


> I am going to put installing rally armor spalsh guards on my wifes 2013 LTZ/RS this week/weekend and am wondering if anyone would like a write-up on the process.


I would say yes. It's always good to have a deeper knowledge database


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

JCarlson said:


> I would say yes. It's always good to have a deeper knowledge database
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Ok I will get something written up. I got the fronts put on but need to come up with a spacer for inside of the back wheel well. And since it was only 11* on saturday I didn't really want to be outside lol.


----------



## DARRYLZO6 (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't know about the Armor All splash guards, but I just installed a pair of mud flaps that I got off EBay. They're very nice and they fit on the RS package real well. They even have the Chevy logo on them, which looks pretty cool. Installation wise, only have to turn the front wheels to install the fronts. The rear wheels have to come off. The whole install took about an hour. I'll post some pics soon. If anyone's interested, I only paid $15, free shipping. Most of the others brands won't work with the RS package but these perfect.


----------



## Suda (Oct 24, 2013)

Very interested to see how you installed both the front and rears, as I'm going to be attempting this soon. Thanks


----------



## xPunKx (Jan 25, 2013)

@DARRYLZO6, Yeah im really interedted into these mud flaps, could you send me the link pls.


----------



## xPunKx (Jan 25, 2013)

Any updates on the splash guard


----------



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

Bump.

Id link to see pics of both sets, as well as a link for the ebay mud flaps!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I would as well. I have the RS and would like to find something that will fit.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Bought mine as week from amazon but never installed yet.. Probably this week.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes please do give us pictures and a write up as well, I have an RS and I wouldn't mind adding mud flaps.


----------



## xPunKx (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone got a picture for the RS splash guard ?


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry everyone I completely forgot about this thread. anyways onto pictures. I only installed the front ones at the time until I could figure out what to do for the back since there is a gap from the edge of the bumper to the wheel liner. 
First I removed the plastic clip in the picture here:
 
Next I marked the hole location on the splash guard and drilled it. (If I remember correctly it is about 1.5 inches in from the edge.)

Then I attached the splash guard by using the plastic clip removed in step 1 and 3 additional screws.

And last put the wheels back on.


Just a note to all. With these spalsh guards you can set them to hang out and as low as you want them to. I have aroun 1 inch hanging out and 2 inches below. These splash guards are also very flexable and hold up well in the cold. Through the MN winter I have had 0 problems with them. I will be installing the rears when I put the 18's back on next weekend most likely.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm curious as to a solution for the rear as well. I noticed the gap and wasn't sure how many years had this issue.


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

I hate to post on a dead thread, but what kind of hardware did you use to mount these?


----------



## chidesd (Jul 24, 2015)

I know this is a old thread but was wondering if you or anyone else could post some pics of where u put the mounting points for these flaps on the rear tires . I just bought them but have never installed flaps before. thanks


----------

